# Massoth auto-uncoupler review



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi guys,

I recently received my Massoth auto-uncouplers. Boy are they nice little units, typical Massoth with nice engineering, build quality and smooth operation. While they are designed for use with any decoder, adding them to a LGB locomotive with an onboard decoder is the easiest because all you have to do is mount the uncoupler and plug it in to the F1 socket on the circuit board. You then have to change CV51 to whatever button you want to trigger it with and away you go. 
I have both the Krois uncouplers and servo/Heyn style paddle uncouplers, and in my opinion this is a cleaner and better solution. It has the advantage over the Krois of being able to have double hook coupling, and the advantage over the servo style of being a much cleaner and less visible install. It's a little more pricey than the other options but in my opinion it's a premium well worth paying in the operation and satisfaction you get with it. 

Keith


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Hello Keith: 

I am glad to hear you have received your uncouplers and that you are happy with them. My personal experience with the product mirrors yours. They are selling very well everywhere, the first production batch is sold-out, the second batch is totally allocated, and a third batch is under consideration. This is definitely a winner for Massoth. 

Mohammed 
http://www.allaboutlgb.com


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes there was a lot of pent up demand because everyone knows how well they worked on those little kof switchers. I am definitely going to get more of them.... 

Keith


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Keith: 

I sold-out within days from receiving my shipment, and I placed my second order barely in time. By the way, I think the price is reasonable, these uncouplers are less expensive than the uncouplers in the Kof switchers were in 1993. 


Mohammed 
http://www.allaboutlgb.com


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

Cougar,

Can you share some pics ? 

Danke

Victor


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Victor, 

Here is a good picture on the GBDB site: 

http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?im...;l=english 


And here is a short video I took of my installation--gives you the idea of how it works:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/co...oupler.MOV

Keith


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2008)

How does this perform on a very light weight car? 
Chip


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

How does this perform on a very light weight car? 

Hi Chip, 

I tested them on several differerent cars. On a light two axle car with steel wheels it would definitely move the car a little, but then the same thing happens with servo/paddles too because you will always have the friction with the hook. It's one of the down sides to hook and loops. The Krois doesn't have that problem but then that's only because the loop section on the locomotive is cut away on that design. On these you have a kind of ramp that is created for the hook to slide and release on, so you have that friction. With multiple cars or four axle cars it wasn't a factor. I suppose if you wanted to you could lighten up the hook spring on light cars or if you were going to do a lot of single car shunting. For me 99% of the time I just want to unhook the whole train and either run around to the other end of it or leave it on a siding so it won't be an issue. 

Keith


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2008)

Keith:

I may be rusty on this one. Didn't you suggest something like this uncoupler years ago?
Chip


----------

